# 2012+ Brute Rear Bumper????



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

so im looking a rear bumper for my brute any suggestions? I was looking at the moose but it looks like it touches the handle parts that come off the rack?

any close up pics of the moose would be helpful to, thanks


----------



## bigredgrizzly (Feb 18, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

Bison bumpers


----------

